# NNCSS - A reply for untamed.



## Negrita (Dec 10, 2004)

This is a reply for the NNCSS thread started by untamed. Unfortunately his thread has expired so I can not reply to it.

The only place to buy dumps for Nortel certs is from www.certkiller.net. Personaly I don't recommend you buy from them as their web site seems very dodgy. Boson used to have some stuff but it's all out of date now.

Presumably you've done a course and have some course material. This is the only source that I had before doing this exam, together with hands on experience. For the exam I recommend that you study the CLI commands, as there are a lot of questions about them. If you know you stuff very well, then this is actually an easy exam.

Good luck and let us know how it went.


----------



## Negrita (Dec 10, 2004)

Testking will shortly be releasing braindumps for a few Nortel exams including 920-250. It might be worth your while to wait and see what they come up with.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

I don't recommend brain dumps at all - get hands on equipment and maybe some training if you can.

Bosun makes some simulator exams that can help. There's a couple of books. Get the objectives from Nortel.

Why do you want this cert? If it's for industry acceptance, good luck - most people don't even know what it is - or care. If you have a job that uses Nortel then you shouldn't have any problems getting hands on equipment to practice.


----------



## Negrita (Dec 10, 2004)

Pseudocyber said:


> I don't recommend brain dumps at all - get hands on equipment and maybe some training if you can.


I've already got my Nortel cert with hands on experience and no dumps.

As I said the dumps are only just know coming out. I don't recommend studying only from dumps, but they are an important study tool if used correctly. Personally I use them with the Trandumper test engine, comparing the answers and explanations with the written course material and on the software/ hardware itself.



Pseudocyber said:


> Bosun makes some simulator exams that can help. There's a couple of books. Get the objectives from Nortel.


As I said in my first post, the Boson stuff is out of date. It's only for exams that have been decommisioned long ago. There would be no harm going to the Boson web site and seeing if there is anything relevant.


----------

